# Crockpot congee



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

While many make congee from leftover rice or make it in the morning, I like to use a slow cooker or Crockpot. That way there's minimal work in the morning. 

Every one will have their own flavor tweaks they prefer, the important thing here is more the technique. I like a long grain rice and my wife likes it best with short grain glutinous rice. We've settled on a 50/50 mix. There is no wrong or right rice and you'll often see it made with more or less water. Variations abound throughout Asia.

8 cups water or stock
1 cup rice
Seasonings--see seasonings below

Garnishes--see garnishes below

Before going to bed at night, put the ingredients and desired seasonings in the slowcooker and cover with the lid. Set it to low. I let it run about 8 hours but it's pretty flexible with more or less time.

Seasonings, this is the way I like mine
two quarter sized "coins" of ginger
1 clove garlic lightly crushed but still intact.
2-3 tablespoons soy sauce
a chicken thigh or similarly sized pork chop

In the morning, remove the ginger, garlic and meat. Discard the ginger and garlic but shred or chop the meat and reserve.

Ladle up some congee into a bowl and add garnishes and seasonings to taste.

Garnishes

the chopped or shredded meat
chopped green onion
soy sauce
rice vinegar, I'm partial to chinese black vinegar for this
sweet chili sauce
sriracha sauce

You'll probably have leftovers but they heat well in the microwave and quickly too.


----------

